# einen haufen elend



## argon08 (15. Februar 2010)

mit dieser überschrieft hab ich 2 meiner angelkollegen eine email geschrieben ! drin enthalten war ein bild mit einem boot auf einem slippwagen unswar dieses hier:
http://img4.*ih.us/img4/6643/dsc00553fe.jpg

und meine massage:
hi
was halten meine kumpels von diesem schrotthaufen?
können bzw wollen wir uns zusammentun und diesen haufen elend wieder zu einem fahrbaren boot umwandeln?
hab es heute angeboten bekommen samt trailer  ??? euro !
soll ca 4m lang sein! ich selber hab nur das foto gesehen also kann nicht genau sagen in welchem zustand es ist. mir wurde versichert das es keine risse in der unterflache hat. es soll nur einen riss neben dem lenkrad im gfk sein!
mfg

nach einigen telefonaten hat sich rauskristaliesiert das es ein gemeinsames projekt nicht werden kann. 
nun gut schauen wir es uns erst mal an !! wir sind also zu dritt hingefahren und es uns angeschaut! die plane auf dem boot war rissig und es ist wasser hineingelaufen welches sich bei den temperaturen zu eis gewandelt hat. toll und nun um das boot begutachten zu können muste das eis raus also hammer und meisel und das ganze boot leer geklopt. mensch wenn ich das so schreibe komme ich mir richtg blöd vor!!! ging aber schneller als ich gedacht habe. nach einer begutachtung in der dämmerung ein bisschen mit dem verkäufer gehandelt und direkt mitgenommen. einer meiner kumpels hatte sich verkuckt in das boot.
der trailer hat sich leider als slippwagen entpupt deshalb brauchen wir momentan einen bootstrailer dafür!!!
nun part2 wird der umbau sein! es soll zu einem bassboat umgewandelt werden! klar nicht ein reiser aber klein und gemütlich könnte es werden!
schau ma mal wie es kommt!!

http://img5.*ih.us/img5/2207/dsc00459c.jpg

http://img96.*ih.us/img96/6623/dsc00458m.jpg


----------



## Ollek (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*

#6 viel spass bei dem Projekt


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*



Ollek schrieb:


> #6 viel spass bei dem Projekt




Ja#6

Und vergiss nicht Fotos zu machen.



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## argon08 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*

ich werde versuchen alle details auf digi festzuhalten! kann es aber nicht versprechen da es nicht mein boot ist und ich nicht weiss ob ich alle schritte mitverfolgen kann!
aber ich hab ein gutes gefühl bei der sache! der neue besitzer ist angehender ing. und sein opa war schreiner von beruf!
hat einer erfahrungen mit umbau? evtl kann man ja mal ein paar tips posten damit nicht alles schief geht!


----------



## Lenzibald (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*

Servus. Na ja so schlecht schaut das Teil gar nicht aus. Wenn der Rumpf keine Risse hat kann mann daraus sicher ein schickes Bötchen machen. Nur so aus neugierde wieviel hats gekostet. Viel spass beim Basteln.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## argon08 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*

preis darf ich leider nicht verraten! aber es war ein schnäppchen! allerdings wird die anschaffung eines strassenzugelassenen trailers nicht grad billig!
also nochmal der aufruf fals einer einen trailer los werden möchte kann er sich gerne bei mir melden!


----------



## Grundblei (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*

Is ja soweit alles schön und gut, aber versuch doch bitte noch mal dem Besitzer ins Gewissen zu reden, dass er ne andere Farbe nehmen soll als wie er sich jetzt in den Kopf gesetzt hat


----------



## argon08 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*

@grundblei ???
woher kennst du den besitzer und was für eine farbe will er nehmen?
weist ja mehr wie ich!!


----------



## Grundblei (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*

Pn


----------



## angler4711 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*

Moin, Moin!

Schönes Projekt habt ihr euch da vorgenommen, viel spaß beim umbau und nicht die Bilder vergessen.


#6


----------



## Fishaholic (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*

http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?p=1579073#post1579073

hier wird dir geholfen!


----------



## Tim78 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*

Sieht aus wie meine erste großbaustelle schau mal in mein Profilalbum . Wenn ich mir die Heckflossen anschaue müßte es ein Mopes sein .|kopfkrat
Wenn du Ahnung vom Gfk hast trau dich ist nicht das schlechteste kannste mit Locker 20Ps befeuern:q
Was soll die Rarität denn kosten ?
Bei weiteren Fragen meld dich per PN.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*

Trailer in der Größe kosten so um die 700-800 Euro neu, gebrauchte sind fast nicht zubekommen da sie von sehr vielen Leuten gesucht werden. Das Gute ist dass man ihn auch in vielen Jahren bei guter Plege für fast dass selbe Geld wieder verkaufen kann minus ein paar %.


----------



## Tim78 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*

Wenn du genug experimentierst sieht es so aus ,wenn du mutig bist , oder so wenn du gescheid bist !
Wie du siehst haben wir auch erst mal ein paar Sachen ausprobiert aber es läst sich was raus machen ......
Ach ja unser hat 75€ gekostet da tat es nicht weh die Säge anzusetzen das Teure ist der Motor und der Trailer.


----------



## argon08 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*

danke für die hilfe stellung!!!
tim78 die boote sehen klasse aus! wie vorher schon gesagt mein kumpel hat es sich gekrallt! das boot wird nach seinen wünschen aufgebaut. evtl schreibt er mal selber ein paar sachen dazu.
das gelbe boot entspricht nicht meinen vorstellungen eher das rote ( betonung auf meine vorstellung) . ich weiss nicht inwieweit ihr eure arbeit dokumentiert habt aber es würde mich freuen wenn es bilder gibt sie mal zu sehen!


----------



## argon08 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*

@fishaholic
ich glaube ich muss da erst mal etwas lesen!
danke für den hilfreichen link!


----------



## powermike1977 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*

hi tim, 
ist das das gleiche boot - nur umgebaut? auf jeden fall brauchbar...aber was hat 75Euro gekostet? doch nicht das boot, oder?
mike


----------



## argon08 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*

@powermike77
ich dachte am anfang auch das es das gleiche ist ! dann viel mir aber auf das "unser" boot ein einkieler ist und das vom tim ist ein dreikieler!
der rest ist aber definitiv gleich ! evtl gleicher hersteller und unterschiedliche baureihe oder unterschiedliche klasse !! 75 ist natürlich ein hammer preis!!!!!!


----------



## Lenzibald (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*

Servus. Habt ihr euch mal Gedanken gemacht ob man den Slipwagen nicht umbauen kann. Ne Kennzeichenleiste kann man sich aus ner Alulatte schnell selber bauen. Wenns nicht zu weit zum Wasser habts nehmen wir in Österreich ner 10km Tafel ohne kennzeichen. Wenn das Bötchen nicht zu schwer ist braucht er nichtmal gebremst zu sein. Dann habts zumindest Zeit und könnt warten bis euch mal ein Passender Trailer reiläuft.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*

Na denn sei froh, daß das bei Euch 10km sind.

In der BRD sind nur Fahrzeuge (auch Anhänger) bis zu einer Bauartbedingten Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 6km/h zulassungsfrei.

Gruß, Kai|wavey:


----------



## argon08 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*

mein kumpel wird sich wohl oder übel einen neuen kaufen müssen! slippwagen umbauen war auch mal angedacht aber wenn man mal rechnet lohnt sich ein neuer ! wird ca 750 teuros kosten!


----------



## argon08 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*

und so ging es weiter !!
grundgedanke ist immer noch ein bassboat hinzubekommen!
die front des bootes sackte leider zu tief ab deswegen musten wir etwas tunen und irgendwie auftrieb erzeugen!
klar das ganze ist ein projekt von leuten die in sachen bootsbau keinerlei erfahrungen haben. probieren testen und wenns nix ist neu machen ist erst mal unser motto
http://img138.*ih.us/img138/3315/dsc00465ta.jpg
http://img257.*ih.us/img257/4885/dsc00474e.jpg
http://img267.*ih.us/img267/5216/dsc00478l.jpg
http://img179.*ih.us/img179/7056/dsc00492z.jpg

so sieht es momentan aus!

http://img535.*ih.us/img535/7903/dsc00601s.jpg


----------



## Fishaholic (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*

Ich hoffe, das Holz, das ihr am Spiegel verwendet ist keine OSB Platte, die saugt sich gern mit Wasser voll und quillt auf fast die doppelte Stärke auf. Wasser findet immer einen Weg. Gebt lieber ein paar Euros mehr aus für vernünftiges Bootsbauersperrholz, da habt ihr länger Freude. Ich kann Euch auch nur das Booteforum empfehlen, da gibt es ewig viele gute Tipps für selberbauer.


----------



## argon08 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*

danke für den tip!


----------



## Wallace666 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*

... oder nimm Siebdruckplatten.


----------



## HD4ever (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*

da bin ich ja mal gespannt auf das Endergebnis ...
viel Erfolg ! #6


----------



## argon08 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*

siebdruckplatten werden für den aufbau verwendet! soll ja im endeffekt ein bassboat werden !
hd4ever dein post liest sich recht negativ....
wir werden unser bestes geben und ich bin mir sicher das es ein erfolg wird!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*



Fishaholic schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das Holz, das ihr am Spiegel verwendet ist keine OSB Platte, die saugt sich gern mit Wasser voll und quillt auf fast die doppelte Stärke auf. ...



Du meintest wahrscheinlich MDF und nicht OSB, obgleich beide Materialien völlig unbrauchbar sind.


----------



## Wallace666 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*

Glaube auch, auf dem Bild ist definitiv keine OSB zu erkennen, sieht nach HDF oder MDF aus. Aber trotzdem nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Udo561 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Trailer in der Größe kosten so um die 700-800 Euro neu, gebrauchte sind fast nicht zubekommen da sie von sehr vielen Leuten gesucht werden. Das Gute ist dass man ihn auch in vielen Jahren bei guter Plege für fast dass selbe Geld wieder verkaufen kann minus ein paar %.




Hi,
sehe ich genau so , kauf blos keinen gebrauchten Trailer.
Da steckst du u.U. noch eine Menge Geld rein , oft müssen neue Radlager und Reifen her.
Meiner hat 2003 neu mal 850 Euro gekostet und ich hätte ihn in den letzten Wochen für 800 Euro verkaufen können 
Gruß Udo


----------



## HD4ever (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*



argon08 schrieb:


> hd4ever dein post liest sich recht negativ....



nein - war nicht negativ gemeint ! im Gegenteil ... #h
wie gesagt bin gespannt auf das Endergebnis - hoffe es wird dann alles gut und das ihr viel Spaß mit haben werdet ...


----------



## argon08 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: einen haufen elend*

jo wir geben uns mühe!
die platte könnte wirklich ein problem werden aber wir versuchen alles so zu bauen das es erst einmal fest und stabil ist und dennoch im fall der fälle gewechselt werden kann! 
wir überlegen sogar die platte komplett mit glasfaser zu überziehen aber ich werde die bedenken diesbezüglich vorher nochmal ansprechen!
udo der trailer wurde neu gekauft alles andere hatte nicht wirklich sinn. wie du schon schreibst haben die meisten gebrauchten mängel , keine papiere oder sind viel zu weit weg. unser trailer wurde bis fast vor die haustür geliefert.
so haben wir uns die zeit und den sprit gespart!


----------

